# new substrate question (caribsea)



## grafxalien (Mar 26, 2008)

I was thinking of switching to a caribsea cichlid substrate this week so I dont have to buffer my water with seachem anymore. I was wondering how much I would need for a 55gal tank and what I should expect it to buffer my ph kh and gh to. thanks


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

what species fish?


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

I would say 2 big bags I like to have just under an inch above the bottom of the glass so when i arange it the fish wont dig to the bottom as easy dont get me wrong though they still will :wink: I am sold on substrate/holey rock to buffer my tank one less thing to worry about IMO


----------



## grafxalien (Mar 26, 2008)

it is an mbuna tank


----------



## Charle Wood (Jan 24, 2005)

I am doing the same change in my tank and I wanted to know how long does it take to stabalize the water by using this type of buffering? Is there a peak when you set-up the tank does it take a few days to saturate to water ?


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

as soon as its in you are good every time i have ever checked my ph its been good so i quit checking for ph and just check nitrite nitrate and ammonia now but hey if you like testing give er i havent ever had to lower or raise mine (rinse it well or you will be cloudy for a few)


----------

